# hal gelir



## cyaxares_died

Söz "hal" inglizcesi "situation, condition" oldugunu biliyorum. Ama "Başina bir hal gelir"i ne anlama geliyor?
   Grup Yorum'un bir şarkı'dandır : 
_Başına bir hal gelirse (canım) 
Dağlara gel dağlara_


----------



## Rallino

I suppose it means: "Something bad may happen to you". Though this is not how we usually say it. At least not around where I live. We usually say: "Başına bir şey gelir".


----------



## JLover

It exactly means : '' If something bad happens to you''.
And yeah,it's the same as '' başına bir şey gelir. ''

In Turkey,we don't use '' hal gelir '' much.We usually use '' başına bir şey gelir.''


----------



## ciao amore

cyaxares_died said:


> Söz "hal" inglizcesi "situation, condition" oldugunu biliyorum. Ama "Başina bir hal gelir"i ne anlama geliyor?
> Grup Yorum'un bir şarkı*sı*'dandır :
> _Başına bir hal gelirse (canım) _
> _Dağlara gel dağlara_


 

*Übrigens sollten Sie die Phrase als '' Grup Yorum'un bir şarkısıdan(dır).*

*Şarkısı ist hier denkliniert aber im Nominativ.*

*Allerdings, wenn man mit einem Nomen, das im Genitiv verwendet worden ist, anwendet, soll es ein ı,i,u oder ü am Ende mitnehmen. Natürlich sollen wir auch einen Bucshtaben darin einsetzen, um sowohl doppel Vokale verhindern als auch einfacher artikulieren zu können. *


----------



## ayşegül

cyaxares_died said:


> Söz "hal" inglizcesi "situation, condition" oldugunu biliyorum. Ama "Başina bir hal gelir"i ne anlama geliyor?
> Grup Yorum'un bir şarkı'dandır :
> _Başına bir hal gelirse (canım) _
> _Dağlara gel dağlara_


 

_Öncelikle hal değil hâl arapça kökenli olduğundan dolayı ,ama şapkalıyla uğraşmamak için hal diye yazılıyor genelde..._
_hâlin nasıl ?halın nasıl ? (birinci de ince olduğundan ikinci hecede''i''kullanmış...)mana da bambaşka..._
_herneyse...._

başına bir hal gelirden kasıt,genellikle eğer sana kötü bir şey olursa...

örneğin;--başına bir hâl gelir falan akşam akşam senle hastanelerde uğraşmayalım...


----------



## cyaxares_died

Warum ist es nicht "*şarkısından"?*


----------



## ciao amore

cyaxares_died said:


> Warum ist es nicht "*şarkısından"?*


 


*Opps, das war ein Tippfehler. *

*Sie haben Recht. Danke für den Korrektur. *


----------



## Rallino

ayşegül said:


> _Öncelikle hal değil hâl arapça kökenli olduğundan dolayı ,ama şapkalıyla uğraşmamak için hal diye yazılıyor genelde..._
> _hâlin nasıl ?halın nasıl ? (birinci de ince olduğundan ikinci hecede''i''kullanmış...)mana da bambaşka..._
> _herneyse...._
> 
> başına bir hal gelirden kasıt,genellikle eğer sana kötü bir şey olursa...
> 
> örneğin;--başına bir hâl gelir falan akşam akşam senle hastanelerde uğraşmayalım...



*halin* derken şapka kullanmak gerekiyor mu ben pek emin değilim. Çünkü a'nın kalın okunduğu "hal" diye bir kelime yok. Bazı malların, yiyecek vs satılan pazar benzeri yer de "hal" ve orda da "a" ince okunuyor zaten.

*halin* nasıl ? *halın* nasıl ?  İkinci kelimede *ı *harfi olması, kelimenin "hal" olamayacağının bir göstergesi zaten. Kelimenin "halı" olduğu açık. Bir karışıklık yok.

Şöyle bir kelime de konması zorunlu ama:

an: zaman birimi.

*Bu an hiç bitmesin.* Derken sorun yok; ancak:

"Bu *ânı* unutmak istemiyorum" derken, şapka konmazsa "an" kelimesi hatıra anlamındaki "anı" ile karışabileceğinden düzeltme işareti olan şapka dediğimiz aksanı koyuyoruz.

Bence aynı durum "hal" kelimesinde yok; ama yine de TDK yazım klavuzuna bakmak en iyisi olacak sanırım.


----------



## JLover

ayşegül said:


> _Öncelikle hal değil hâl arapça kökenli olduğundan dolayı ,ama şapkalıyla uğraşmamak için hal diye yazılıyor genelde..._
> _hâlin nasıl ?halın nasıl ? (birinci de ince olduğundan ikinci hecede''i''kullanmış...)mana da bambaşka..._
> _herneyse...._
> 
> başına bir hal gelirden kasıt,genellikle eğer sana kötü bir şey olursa...
> 
> örneğin;--başına bir hâl gelir falan akşam akşam senle hastanelerde uğraşmayalım...



Artık,a'nın falan üstündeki şapkalar kalktı tatlım  O yüzden kullanılmıyo(r)


----------



## Rallino

JLover said:


> Artık,a'nın falan üstündeki şapkalar kalktı tatlım  O yüzden kullanılmıyo(r)



Bununla ilgili bir link verebilir misin? Çünkü benim az önce yaptığım bir aramada; TDK'ya göre hâlâ var. Sadece kullanım alanı eskiye göre daha kısıtlı.
http://www.tdk.gov.tr/TR/BelgeGoster.aspx?F6E10F8892433CFFAAF6AA849816B2EF4EC2F94D94121ECE


----------



## jinxnao

we say in turkish "grup yorumun bir şarkısından" 
a song of grup yorum = grup yorumun şarkısı
du wirst die praeposition "-den-dan" zur ende des worts "şarkısı" (und dabei es gibt da ein "N" ) hinzu ,somit wir haben "şarkısından ", aber wem gehört diese gesang? 
GRUP YORUM, =====> GRUP YORUM (UN) ŞARKISI(N)DAN, As you see we cant say directly şarkısıdan because if we add I-İ after a word to show a possession we need to add a N between the I-İ and den, dan ,İn,In,e,a (the prepositional suffixes..)


----------

